# MAC 180 brush



## anuy (Aug 3, 2005)

hi! does anybody know the difference between the 180 brush and the 146 brush? i think the 146 is bigger. which one is better to have? thanks!


----------



## ruby_soho (Aug 13, 2005)

*Brush 180*

I'm interested in getting this brush for foundation, but would it also work with skinfinishes if I dabbed really lightly? Also, it has a hefty price tag, so has anyone in Canada found anything comparable to it at stores like Beauty Express or even Shoppers Drug Mart? Anything cheaper than $50 would be delicious.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 13, 2005)

Id go for it on ebay. I got mine there for $23...I love it for buffing foundation, havent tried it on the skinfinishes tho...


----------



## JessRocks (Aug 14, 2005)

I like the 168 for foundation....it's awesome!! The cool thing is that it's only like 40 bucks and you can use it for bronzer and stuff!!!


----------



## feebee (Mar 7, 2006)

*180 and liquid foundation*

Does anyone else use their 180 brush to apply liquid foundation?  I've just bought a second one to use just for foundation (use the other for blush, bronzer etc), face&body and Select SPF.
I really love the results i get using this brush but i dont want to damage it, so is it ok to use with liquid products?
TIA!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 7, 2006)

yea i use it for my liquid foundations at times and its totally fine, buff on girl!!


----------



## tARYNC808 (Mar 7, 2006)

The 180 is awesome for liquid foundation. I especially love to use it with Hyperreal.


----------



## Trax (Mar 7, 2006)

I use my 180 to buff out my Full Coverage. I've never tried it with pure liquid foundations, but now I'll have to try. Thanks!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 14, 2006)

*180 Brush*

can i get this at the MAC counters in Macys OR Nordstroms??
Thank You for any help


----------



## brandi (Mar 14, 2006)

i think it's only at the stores not tooo sure though about nordstroms i know for sure not at MACY's... HTH


----------



## MissMisah (Mar 15, 2006)

No...its onlee available at the stores. Not at the counters.


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you ladies,i will order it online


----------



## user4 (Mar 15, 2006)

which is the 180???


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_which is the 180???_

 
The Buffer Brush


----------



## KJam (Mar 15, 2006)

It's a great brush - rally polishes the face. You'll love it!


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 8, 2008)

I desperately want this brush after seeing Kim K's vids.  Was it LE?  I don't see it anywhere on the MAC site.  Anyone know where I could get one?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 8, 2008)

Call the gone but not forgotten number. They still have some left in the store and counter I go to so they could ship it out to you.


----------



## roselyn112 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, I would say to check your local store and counters. Almost all of the stores here in NYC have em in stock


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 8, 2008)

counters don't carry it, but most stores should still have it.  its been dc'd, but stores that still had stock left kept them.  if you don't have a store near you, any store will ship it to you for a small fee.


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I desperately want this brush after seeing Kim K's vids. Was it LE? I don't see it anywhere on the MAC site. Anyone know where I could get one?_

 
I saw it at a CCO for $29.50


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 8, 2008)

what does it look like? i've never seen it


----------



## clamster (Aug 8, 2008)

I went throught the same thing!
http://specktra.net/f219/180-brush-s...aliable-93312/
However for some reason I can't update it. It's not on the website anymore. The took it down and then a few weeks later put it up and now it's gone yet again.... Maybe they are having problems producing it because I see it at my store  occasionaly. I sent them an email asking about it but I never got a reply. I think MAC would be crazy to get rid of it completely it's a great brush!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 8, 2008)

is it like a kabuki?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 8, 2008)

It's like a mini kabuki but not quite as dense and not as wide. Kim Kardashian has a foundation tutorial on her site and her MA uses it if you need an exact picture. I think there's a thread about that already on here.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a picture from eBay. I used to have it. I didn't like it too much though so I gave it to my brother's girlfriend. I've been thinking of getting another one to give it another chance. The first one cost me like 45 bucks so the one on eBay is a steal!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 11, 2008)

You can still order them through the pro line.  I placed an order this morning (including this brush) and they said they had a couple of them left.  I paid $42.


----------



## jayne5787 (Aug 13, 2008)

holy. f*cking. shit. 

MAC BRUSH 180 FEATURED IN KIM KARDASHIANS MAKE UP VIDE0 - eBay (item 200246367625 end time Aug-22-08 21:15:29 PDT)


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who helped me.  I followed advice above and called around my local stores.  I was able to find one fairly easily.  I'm a little appalled at how expensive they are going for on ebay.  I did receive a PM from a new member telling me to look on ebay.  The day I started the thread there was none for sale, now there's 10, most of them at ridiculous prices.


----------



## barbieh4 (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anyone know of a possible cheaper dupe for this brush?


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 18, 2008)

do you know the gone and forgotten number?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 22, 2008)

i know I want one too! I see them on ebay, not as expensive as the one listed above. I am debating bidding. Im always nervous to purchase stuff on ebay. this auction looks pretty good though....opionions?

Mac Lot 180 Brush & Eyeshadow Palette - Kim Kardashian - eBay (item 150284482249 end time Aug-22-08 18:04:16 PDT)


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheeBettyBoop* 

 
_do you know the gone and forgotten number?_

 
If you call the regular MAC number they will give it to you.  Be prepared to wait on hold for awhile though


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 22, 2008)

Also, some other people have suggested purchasing the #183 in lieu of the 180 as they are apparently quite similar.  I am still waiting for mine to show up so I cant attest to how close they really are...


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_You can still order them through the pro line.  I placed an order this morning (including this brush) and they said they had a couple of them left.  I paid $42._

 
TDoll how do you like this brush i found it at my local MAC store yesterday and wasn't sure if it was the right one. But i can always go there tomorrow. If it worth it.


----------



## TDoll (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_TDoll how do you like this brush i found it at my local MAC store yesterday and wasn't sure if it was the right one. But i can always go there tomorrow. If it worth it._

 
I really love it! I know a lot of people are getting it because of "the hype" around it, but it's really great.  If you wear liquid foundation a lot, it's well worth it.  

I've been using it a lot lately with my MSFN for foundation as well as with my pressed Pur Minerals foundation.

It's so versatile.  No other brush I've ever had is that dense, but that soft. It's great.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 14, 2008)

I heard about it b/c of all the hype, but it does seem to leave her MU flawless well on TV at least. Well I guess i can give it a try. Thanks and keep up the awesome videos.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 14, 2008)

Just wanted to follow up and say how much I love this brush!!  It applies my foundation flawlessly.  I used to use the 187 with my MUFE F & B and I like the 180 so much better.  I think the denser bristles blend my makeup more flawlessly than the 187.  Totally worth it!! In fact, I bought a second one to use with dry products.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Sep 17, 2008)

I got my 2 brushes from Gone But Not Forgotten the other day, it took almost 4 weeks but was well worth it! I used it this morning with my liquid foundation and its awesome!!!! The coverage is perfect! It really does help to give that airbrushed look. The only thing I cant figure out is how to evenly cover the brush with the foundation? When I put the foundation on my hand and then tap the brush into it it only goes into a certain part of the brush. I tried swirling the brush into the foundation and it was a bit better but does anyone have a trick?


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 17, 2008)

i went back to mac and picked it up. haven't tried it yet, but will keep you posted.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 18, 2008)

I have to dab the brush in a few spots to get it covered evenly.  But then I don't want too much on there b/c I don't want heavy coverage.  Yesterday I dotted the foundation on my face with my finger, then used my brush to blend it in.  It worked well, but I had to move quickly b/c I use MUFE F&B and it dries kinda fast.  I don't feel its necessary to get the entire brush covered tho. It gets covered once you start moving it around on your face, ya know?


----------



## TDoll (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_I got my 2 brushes from Gone But Not Forgotten the other day, it took almost 4 weeks but was well worth it! I used it this morning with my liquid foundation and its awesome!!!! The coverage is perfect! It really does help to give that airbrushed look. The only thing I cant figure out is how to evenly cover the brush with the foundation? When I put the foundation on my hand and then tap the brush into it it only goes into a certain part of the brush. I tried swirling the brush into the foundation and it was a bit better but does anyone have a trick?_

 
Don't apply the foundation directly into the brush or even from your hand.  Dot the foundation onto your face, then swirl the brush into it.  Don't start by pressing your brush into one of the dots either because it will just get all into the center of the brush.  Just buff it in circles around your face and gradually work in the dots of foundation.

I've been using mine a lot for my MSFN's and my Pur Minerals 4-in-1 foundation (which is like MSFN but with "full" coverage...) .  I'm loving this brush.  It's so soft too...like buttah...lol


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 18, 2008)

I called a MAC store in NY and the MA told me they were out of this brush at the moment but it was on order and a whole shipment of the brush would be in within a week. I said "are you sure the 180, i thought it was discontinued.." and she's like "I'm positive the 180... I didn't hear anything about it being discontinued, and I would know."  So I don't know... any MA's know what's going on?  I never called back because I lost the number and I don't remember which store in NY I called. (I called 10 that day)


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 18, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_Also, some other people have suggested purchasing the #183 in lieu of the 180 as they are apparently quite similar.  I am still waiting for mine to show up so I cant attest to how close they really are..._

 
I was wondering, how similar the 180 and the 183 are? Thanks


----------



## joojoobss (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tasti_Butterfly* 

 
_I was wondering, how similar the 180 and the 183 are? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i was desperately looking for the 180 brush too, and i went to so many MAC stores and either the girls didn't know which one i was talking about or said it was discontinued (which i heard a lot of) but they told me to go to the PRO stores because sometime they have stuff that are discontinued. 

I went to the PRO store in SF and they didn't have any more either. So they told me about the 183, which i purchased, the mua said that its the same as the 180 just smaller. I did compare it in the store, and thats all i really noticed too. I dont have the 180 to compare how it uses, but the 183 works really well! 

I think I'm still gonna try to find the 180 brush just because its a little bigger and the handle looks really cool haha.

oh yeah, btw, I was on their website and they used to have the 183 brush on the site, now its not there anymore... :- /, why are they removing all the awesome brushes???!!!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 22, 2008)

Funny again, this brush is fully available here in France... Seems like we are the brushes experts! lol


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joojoobss* 

 
_oh yeah, btw, I was on their website and they used to have the 183 brush on the site, now its not there anymore... :- /, why are they removing all the awesome brushes???!!!!_

 
the 183 was LE to begin with, and it's since been RTV'd.  that's why its not there anymore.


----------

